# Κρητικό ρητό: «κούρταλα στο γάμο»



## Kevman

Καλημέρα παιδιά!

Μπορεί κανείς να μου εξηγήσει τι θα σημαίνει αυτή τη φράση:

*Δανεικά είναι τα κούρταλα στο γάμο.*

Το πρώτο που με δυσκολεύει είναι το «κούρταλα»· μήπως σημαίνει "clapping" ή "applause"; 
Κι ύστερα μάλλον θα χρειάζομαι βοήθεια με τη μεταφορική έννοια της φράσης της ολόκλερης.


----------



## Vagabond

Από εδώ: "[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Τα κούρταλα του γάμου ήταν διάφορα φαγώσιμα δηλ. σίτινα φτάζυμα κουλούρια, ωμό κρέας, τυρί και από ένας τσούκος κρασί, που σκοπό είχαν να ενισχύσουν την κουμπάνια (εφοδιασμό) των τροφίμων, προ πάντων όταν οι ξεφάντωσες (διασκεδάσεις) του γάμου επρόκειτο να κρατήσουν πολλές μέρες. "[/FONT]


Από την άλλη, από εδώ: "κούρταλα, τα = (κρόταλλα) χειροκροτήματα"

Ακόμα ψάχνω την παροιμία... προφανώς κρητική, αλλά τέτοια ώρα πού να τους βρω τους Κρητικούς φίλους να ρωτήσω...


----------



## balgior

Γεια σου Κεβ! 

Αρχικά να σου πω ότι η φράση αυτή είναι το ίδιο ξένη σε μένα όσο και σε σένα. Όμως, μέχρι να εμφανιστεί κάποιος πιο σχετικός ή κάποιος από την Κρήτη, απ' όπου φαίνεται να προέρχεται η φράση, ας κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια...

α) Κυρίως συνάντησα τα κούρταλα ώς χειροκροτήματα, όπως λες κι εσύ:

_ κούρταλα, τα = (κρόταλλα) χειροκροτήματα

Η κύρια πρόσβαση από τη πλευρά του Ρεθύμνου γίνεται μέσα από ένα απότομο φαράγγι, το Κουρταλιώτικο. Σύμφωνα με την παράδοση πήρε το όνομά του από τους κροταλισμούς (κούρταλα), που ακούγονται καθώς οι βόρειοι άνεμοι διαπνέουν το στενό αυτό πέρασμα.

Κοξαρέ: ΤΟ ΕΠΙΒΛΗΤΙΚΟ ΦΑΡΑΓΓΙ, στενό με άγρια ομορφιά. Οι πλαγιές του είναι γεμάτες πηγές και σπηλιές. Όταν φυσά άνεμος ακούγονται ήχοι σαν χειροκροτήματα - κούρταλα, όπως λέγονται στην τοπική διάλεκτο.._ 

β) Για τον γάμο, βρήκα καταχωνιασμένη μια σελίδα:

_ Από το πρωί της μέρας του γάμου άρχιζαν να προσέρχονται μια-μια και οι οικογένειες των καλεσμένων. Όταν η κάθε καλεσμένη οικογένεια έφθανε μπροστά στην πόρτα του σπιτιού, που την είχε καλέσει, ο επικεφαλής αυτής ζητούσε την άδεια εισόδου με τη στερεότυπη ερώτηση «με το θέλημα νοικοκυροί;» αφού δα έπαιρνε από μέσα την άλλη στερεότυπη απάντηση «Θέλημα δικό σας» έμπαινε στο σπίτι με όλη την οικογένεια φέρνοντας μαζί και τα κανίσκια (δώρα), τα περίφημα κούρταλα του γάμου, τα οποία και παράδιδαν στους εξουσιοδοτημένους ανθρώπους του σπιτιού.

Τα κούρταλα του γάμου ήταν διάφορα φαγώσιμα δηλ. σίτινα φτάζυμα κουλούρια, ωμό κρέας, τυρί και από ένας τσούκος κρασί, που σκοπό είχαν να ενισχύσουν την κουμπάνια (εφοδιασμό) των τροφίμων, προ πάντων όταν οι ξεφάντωσες (διασκεδάσεις) του γάμου επρόκειτο να κρατήσουν πολλές μέρες.

Στα παλιά επίσης χρόνια, όταν τα ξεφαντώματα του γάμου κρατούσαν λίγες μέρες, γίνονταν πάνω στις οκτώ μέρες ο αντίγαμος, οπότε πραγματοποιούνταν νέες προπαρασκευές σε ζυμωτά και πλούσια φαγωπότια με όργανα χορούς και τραγούδια.

Εκτός από τα κανίσκια (δώρα) του γάμου - τα κούρταλα- υπήρχε από τα πάρα πολύ παλιά χρόνια κι ένα άλλο πολύ καλό έθιμο «τα χαρίσματα»...
_ 

Πολλές λέξεις είναι και σε μένα άγνωστες.  Η τοπική διάλεκτος της Κρήτης είναι πλούσια σε ιδιωματισμούς. Για το τι σχέση έχουν οι δύο ερμηνείες μεταξύ τους μπορώ να κάνω μόνο ριψοκίνδυνες υποθέσεις.

Πάντως, από το πώς είδα να χρησιμοποιούν τη φράση, μου φαίνεται ότι σημαίνει:

Μην πολυ-χαίρεσαι / Κράτα τις επιφυλάξεις σου / Η παρούσα κατάσταση είναι προσωρινή.

Αυτά τα λίγα από μένα. 

Edit: Με πρόλαβε η δεσποινίς να-ζήσεις-Vagabond-και-χρόνια-πολλά στις παραπομπές...


----------



## Kevman

Ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους δύο σας! 


			
				Vagabond και balgior said:
			
		

> [FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif]Τα κούρταλα του γάμου ήταν διάφορα φαγώσιμα...[/FONT]


Η έννοια «πεσκέσι» μπορεί να είναι η σωστή. 
Μόνο μπορούσα να σκεφτώ «κούρταλα» από «κουρταλάκια» (που το ξέρω είναι χειροκροτήματα), αλλά δέν ήξερα πως μπορεί και να είναι φαΐ ή δώρα.  (Τώρα που το σκέπτομαι, τα χειροκροτήματα είναι ένα είδους δώρο...)

Τα συμφραζόμενα από πού το έσυρα δεν περιέλαβα στο πρώτο μου ποστ επειδή δεν τα βρήκα ιδιαίτερα επεξηγηματικά, αλλά είναι έτσι: στον «Καπετάν Μιχάλη» του Καζαντζάκη, ο Μητροπολίτης κι ο πασάς συναντιούνται και κουβεντιούνται και φταίνουν detente ή rapport ή όποια γαλλική λέξη θελετε, κι ύστερα ο πασάς κάνει αυτή τη συγκεκαλυμμένη προειδοποίηση:



> --Δανεικά 'ναι τα κούρταλα στο γάμο, είπε· και φονικό ν' ακούσεις αυτές τις μέρες, κάμε πως δεν ακούς.


Μήπως πρόκειται για κάποια αυθόρμητη ή περισσή συμβουλή...


----------



## Παντελής

Kevman said:


> Καλημέρα παιδιά!
> 
> Μπορεί κανείς να μου εξηγήσει τι θα σημαίνει αυτή τη φράση:
> 
> *Δανεικά είναι τα κούρταλα στο γάμο.*
> 
> Το πρώτο που με δυσκολεύει είναι το «κούρταλα»· μήπως σημαίνει "clapping" ή "applause";
> Κι ύστερα μάλλον θα χρειάζομαι βοήθεια με τη μεταφορική έννοια της φράσης της ολόκλερης.


Κούρτ (court) = αίθουσα... συνεδριάσεων, δικαστρίου, δεξιώσεων κ.λ.π . επομένως, κούρταλα = χειροκροτήματα επίσης στη Κρήτη,  Κουρτίζουν τα πρόβατα...δηλαδή, τα βάζουν στην κούρτα  (στάνη) όμως...... και η στάνη προέρχεται από τη Δωρική λέξη STONE, (πέτρα) που στην Ιωνική διάλεκτο διαβάζετε STANE Στάνε, και απλώς στάνη, δηλαδή, πέτρινο περίφραγμα για ζώα με σκεπή η μέ δίχως, (τα γράμματα αλλαζουν μεταξύ τους)
Βλέπετε? 
Η γλώσσα είναι ΜΙΑ, Αινιεα και ειναι ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ, με πάρα πολλές διαλέκτους.... στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, οι Κρήτες είναι ΔΩΡΙΕΙΣ......


----------



## Παντελής

balgior said:


> Γεια σου Κεβ!
> 
> Αρχικά να σου πω ότι η φράση αυτή είναι το ίδιο ξένη σε μένα όσο και σε σένα. Όμως, μέχρι να εμφανιστεί κάποιος πιο σχετικός ή κάποιος από την Κρήτη, απ' όπου φαίνεται να προέρχεται η φράση, ας κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια...
> 
> α) Κυρίως συνάντησα τα κούρταλα ώς χειροκροτήματα, όπως λες κι εσύ:
> 
> _ κούρταλα, τα = (κρόταλλα) χειροκροτήματα
> 
> Η κύρια πρόσβαση από τη πλευρά του Ρεθύμνου γίνεται μέσα από ένα απότομο φαράγγι, το Κουρταλιώτικο. Σύμφωνα με την παράδοση πήρε το όνομά του από τους κροταλισμούς (κούρταλα), που ακούγονται καθώς οι βόρειοι άνεμοι διαπνέουν το στενό αυτό πέρασμα.
> 
> Κοξαρέ: ΤΟ ΕΠΙΒΛΗΤΙΚΟ ΦΑΡΑΓΓΙ, στενό με άγρια ομορφιά. Οι πλαγιές του είναι γεμάτες πηγές και σπηλιές. Όταν φυσά άνεμος ακούγονται ήχοι σαν χειροκροτήματα - κούρταλα, όπως λέγονται στην τοπική διάλεκτο.._
> 
> β) Για τον γάμο, βρήκα καταχωνιασμένη μια σελίδα:
> 
> _ Από το πρωί της μέρας του γάμου άρχιζαν να προσέρχονται μια-μια και οι οικογένειες των καλεσμένων. Όταν η κάθε καλεσμένη οικογένεια έφθανε μπροστά στην πόρτα του σπιτιού, που την είχε καλέσει, ο επικεφαλής αυτής ζητούσε την άδεια εισόδου με τη στερεότυπη ερώτηση «με το θέλημα νοικοκυροί;» αφού δα έπαιρνε από μέσα την άλλη στερεότυπη απάντηση «Θέλημα δικό σας» έμπαινε στο σπίτι με όλη την οικογένεια φέρνοντας μαζί και τα κανίσκια (δώρα), τα περίφημα κούρταλα του γάμου, τα οποία και παράδιδαν στους εξουσιοδοτημένους ανθρώπους του σπιτιού.
> 
> Τα κούρταλα του γάμου ήταν διάφορα φαγώσιμα δηλ. σίτινα φτάζυμα κουλούρια, ωμό κρέας, τυρί και από ένας τσούκος κρασί, που σκοπό είχαν να ενισχύσουν την κουμπάνια (εφοδιασμό) των τροφίμων, προ πάντων όταν οι ξεφάντωσες (διασκεδάσεις) του γάμου επρόκειτο να κρατήσουν πολλές μέρες.
> 
> Στα παλιά επίσης χρόνια, όταν τα ξεφαντώματα του γάμου κρατούσαν λίγες μέρες, γίνονταν πάνω στις οκτώ μέρες ο αντίγαμος, οπότε πραγματοποιούνταν νέες προπαρασκευές σε ζυμωτά και πλούσια φαγωπότια με όργανα χορούς και τραγούδια.
> 
> Εκτός από τα κανίσκια (δώρα) του γάμου - τα κούρταλα- υπήρχε από τα πάρα πολύ παλιά χρόνια κι ένα άλλο πολύ καλό έθιμο «τα χαρίσματα»..._
> 
> 
> Πολλές λέξεις είναι και σε μένα άγνωστες.  Η τοπική διάλεκτος της Κρήτης είναι πλούσια σε ιδιωματισμούς. Για το τι σχέση έχουν οι δύο ερμηνείες μεταξύ τους μπορώ να κάνω μόνο ριψοκίνδυνες υποθέσεις.
> 
> Πάντως, από το πώς είδα να χρησιμοποιούν τη φράση, μου φαίνεται ότι σημαίνει:
> 
> Μην πολυ-χαίρεσαι / Κράτα τις επιφυλάξεις σου / Η παρούσα κατάσταση είναι προσωρινή.
> 
> Αυτά τα λίγα από μένα.
> 
> Edit: Με πρόλαβε η δεσποινίς να-ζήσεις-Vagabond-και-χρόνια-πολλά στις παραπομπές...


Κανίσκι από το )cane) καλάμι, το καλάθη συνήθως είναι πλεγμένο με βέργες από καλάμι.... ότι χωράει στο καλάθι και προορίζεται για δώρο λέγεται κανίσκι Επίσης, η κνήμη του ποδός λέγεται CANE κάνε (κάνη) από εδώ και ο κανακάρης από της λέξης κάνη (κνήμη) και νάκα = δέρμα ζώου με το μαλλί που τύλιγαν το μωρό και το κουνούσαν στα γόνατα, το "Κανάκιζαν"
Να χαίρεσαι τον κανακάρη σου.....!


----------



## Acestor

Σύμφωνα με τα λεξικά που περιέχουν και ετυμολογία, το _κούρταλο _είναι αναγραμματισμός του _κρόταλου_, λέξης που προήλθε από το ρήμα _κροτώ_. Βλέπω σε κάποιες πηγές ότι τα κούρταλα στον γάμο είναι κουλούρια, αλλά αυτό δεν το βρίσκω σε λεξικά και δεν έχει ετυμολογική εξήγηση. Το μεγάλο λεξικό του Δημητράκου αλλά και το _Λεξικό του δυτικοκρητικού γλωσσικού ιδιώματος_ του Α. Ξανθινάκη γράφουν ότι τα κούρταλα είναι τα χειροκροτήματα.

Στον Δημητράκο διαβάζω και την παροιμία «κι ο μεγάλος γάμος κούρταλα κι ο μικρός κουρταλίσματα» (έκαστον εγχείρημα έχει και τας δυσχερείας του).

Στο λεξικό του Ξανθινάκη διαβάζω:

*κούρταλα, τα* = χειροκροτήματα, παλαμάκια. «Οντεν εμπήκανε ο γαμπρός κι η νύφη, ούλοι των επαίξανε κούρταλα». Μσν. κόρταλον (< αρχ. κρόταλον) με τροπή του ο σε ηχηρό ου.

Στο λήμμα 109 του βιβλίου με Παροιμίες του Ι. Βενιζέλου διαβάζουμε:

Δανεικά ’ν’ τα κούρταλα ’ς το γάμο. (Πελοπονησιακή) — Ότι πολλάκις επαινεί τις τον άλλον, διότι περιμένει και αυτός την αυτήν υπηρεσίαν παρ’ εκείνου.
Paroimiai dēmōdeis

Με άλλα λόγια, τα χειροκροτήματα που θα πάρεις είναι δανεικά και θα πρέπει τα επιστρέψεις. Όσοι σε επαινούν περιμένουν να τους παινέψεις κι εσύ με τη σειρά σου.


----------



## Παντελής

Acestor said:


> Σύμφωνα με τα λεξικά που περιέχουν και ετυμολογία, το _κούρταλο _είναι αναγραμματισμός του _κρόταλου_, λέξης που προήλθε από το ρήμα _κροτώ_. Βλέπω σε κάποιες πηγές ότι τα κούρταλα στον γάμο είναι κουλούρια, αλλά αυτό δεν το βρίσκω σε λεξικά και δεν έχει ετυμολογική εξήγηση. Το μεγάλο λεξικό του Δημητράκου αλλά και το _Λεξικό του δυτικοκρητικού γλωσσικού ιδιώματος_ του Α. Ξανθινάκη γράφουν ότι τα κούρταλα είναι τα χειροκροτήματα.
> 
> Στον Δημητράκο διαβάζω και την παροιμία «κι ο μεγάλος γάμος κούρταλα κι ο μικρός κουρταλίσματα» (έκαστον εγχείρημα έχει και τας δυσχερείας του).
> 
> Στο λεξικό του Ξανθινάκη διαβάζω:
> 
> *κούρταλα, τα* = χειροκροτήματα, παλαμάκια. «Οντεν εμπήκανε ο γαμπρός κι η νύφη, ούλοι των επαίξανε κούρταλα». Μσν. κόρταλον (< αρχ. κρόταλον) με τροπή του ο σε ηχηρό ου.
> 
> Στο λήμμα 109 του βιβλίου με Παροιμίες του Ι. Βενιζέλου διαβάζουμε:
> 
> Δανεικά ’ν’ τα κούρταλα ’ς το γάμο. (Πελοπονησιακή) — Ότι πολλάκις επαινεί τις τον άλλον, διότι περιμένει και αυτός την αυτήν υπηρεσίαν παρ’ εκείνου.
> Paroimiai dēmōdeis
> 
> Με άλλα λόγια, τα χειροκροτήματα που θα πάρεις είναι δανεικά και θα πρέπει τα επιστρέψεις. Όσοι σε επαινούν περιμένουν να τους παινέψεις κι εσύ με τη σειρά σου.



Τι σου είναι αυτά τα λεξικά όμως έ?
Τότε πρέπει στις αίθουσες δεξιώσεων να φερουμε Κροταλίες...... ,,,"LOL"
Παραδειγμα: έχεις μια προβατίνα δεμένη και τρώει τα χορταράκια στο χωράφι, για καποιο λόγω η προβατίνα έλυσε και πηγαίνει κατευθείαν στο γείτονα τον κήπο να φάει ότι μπορεί και να καταστρέψη. Εσύ τρέχεις να πιασης την προβατίνα αλλά αυτή στο δικοσου το βήμα κάνει δύο, ξάφνου βλέπης το Γιώργο να έρχετε από το απέναντι μέρος όπου η προβατίνα κατευθύνετε, επικαλείστε το γιώργο, 
Γιώργο...ΚΟΥΡΤΕΛΩΣΕ μου την προβατίνα να την πιάσουμε,,,Ο γιώργος φέρνει τα χέρια σε έκταση μπροστα στην προβατίνα και αυτή για δευτερόλεπτα σταματά για να υπολογίσει την κατάσταση....κάνει η προβατίνα εριστερα, κάνει και ο γιώργος ένα βήμα αριστερά, κάνει δεξιά, το ίδιο και ο γιώργος, εν τω μεταξύ, η προβατίνα καθυστέρησe μερικά δευτερόλεπτα ώσπου εσύ έφθασες πίσω από την προβατίνα και έπιασες το σχοινί, 
Τη έκανε ο Γιώργος στην παράκληση σου σχετικά με την προβατίνα? 
Της έπαιξε παλαμάκια ή κροταλήματα? εδώ βλέπουμε στην πράξη την εφαρμογή του νοήματος της λέξης από το συγκεκριμένο άτομο και βλέπουμε ότι,  
Ο λόγος της αληθείας είναι απλός, COURT = αίθουσα (Δωρικά) Κούρτ Ιωνικά, και από εκεί, κούρτα Κουρτέλωμα, Κούρταλα..Κουρτάκη,  Ο κύριος Ξανθινάκης που ομολογουμένως έχουμε κοινή καταγωγή "ίδιο χωριό", σωστά λέει "ούλοι έπαιξαν κούρταλα" όμως, για να εξηγήσεις σωστά μια αρχαία λέξη πρέπει να πας σε άλλες διαλέκτους της Ελληνικής γλώσσας να δεις εκεί τη εννοούν με την ίδια λέξη..Π Χ, Πεσκέσι, το πεσκέσι είναι άλλο πράγμα..."θα σου το φέρω πεσκέσι" ο όρος αυτός είναι απειλητικός...εάν πάμε στα αρχαία λεξικά "Ησύχιος" Πέσκον = Πικρόν, αν τρέξουμε στην Αγγλική διάλεκτο που είναι Δωρική Ελληνική, "Pesky" = Ενοχλητικό...(my pesky little brother"  Ο κύριος Ξανθινάκης θέλω να ξέρω τι λέει για αυτό..Εδώ πρέπει να πούμε ότι η λέξη ENGLAND εννοεί ότι και η λέξη ΕΛΛΑΣ "EN GLA (L)AND" Ξέρουμε ότι λας, and LAND  = πέτρα και Γης, = GLA = λαμπερό, λαμψη, φωτεινό....ΓΛΑΡΟΣ, ΓΛΑΣΤΡΑ....England =  η γη που λάμπει, η γη, του φωτός....!
Όσο για την ακριβή  έννοια της λέξης Κανίσκι, η ίδια η λέξη μας δίνη το νόημα δηλαδή, "Κανί = καλάμι, και Ισκι...= Ασκί... εδώ στη Δωρική το "Ι" προφέρετε Άλφα όπως το ''Ιη ήμήν  = Αμήν επομένως,
Κανίσκι = ασκός από καλάμι φτιαγμένος, φαίνεται ότι ασκός δεν γίνεται μόνο από το δέρμα τράγου  αλλά και από άλλα υλικά..... 
Δανεικά ’ν’ τα κούρταλα ’στο γάμο = ότι έκανες θα πάθεις....θα σου κάνουν


----------



## Παντελής

Εδώ, πρέπει να δούμε μια άλλη λέξη που λέγεται στην Κρήτη "Απατός" Ο απατός σου, δηλαδή, εσύ, 

Ήταν και είναι νόμος απαράβατος που επιβάλλονταν ρητώς και διά  ροπάλου... δεν μπορεις να πεις στον πατέρα, μητέρα, ή σε ηλικιωμένο πρόσωπο "Εσύ" το εσύ παραπέμπει στο χοίρο Σύς (Βρε συ,.... = Βρε γουρούνι)  όμως πως θα λέγαμε? 
ο απατός σου είναι το πρέπον 
Απατός όμως, είναι συνώνυμο με τον απατεώνα....άρα? τί έχουμε εδώ? μπρος γκρεμός  και πίσω ρέμα...!
Υπάρχει κάποιος έστω και με αόριστη ιδέα?


----------



## Παντελής

Παντελής said:


> Εδώ, πρέπει να δούμε μια άλλη λέξη που λέγεται στην Κρήτη "Απατός" Ο απατός σου, δηλαδή, εσύ,
> 
> Ήταν και είναι νόμος απαράβατος που επιβάλλονταν ρητώς και διά  ροπάλου... δεν μπορεις να πεις στον πατέρα, μητέρα, ή σε ηλικιωμένο πρόσωπο "Εσύ" το εσύ παραπέμπει στο χοίρο Σύς (Βρε συ,.... = Βρε γουρούνι)  όμως πως θα λέγαμε?
> ο απατός σου είναι το πρέπον
> Απατός όμως, είναι συνώνυμο με τον απατεώνα....άρα? τί έχουμε εδώ? μπρος γκρεμός  και πίσω ρέμα...!
> Υπάρχει κάποιος έστω και με αόριστη ιδέα?


Σύμφωνα με το λεξικό του κυρίου Ξανθινάκη προκύπτει από τη φράση _απ' αυτός_. Αυτό όμως, είναι ΜΈΓΑ λάθος....!


----------



## Παντελής

Εάν όμως μεταφράσουμε τη λέξη με το αγγλικό λεξικό μας δίνει τη σωστή απάντηση, 
Απατός "unspeakable" = ΑΡΡΗΤΟΣ....! 
Αλλά και στη γερμανική διάλεκτο, το ίδιο νόημα μας δίνει, (unaussprechlich) Όμως? τί σχέση μπορεί να έχει ο Άρρητος, με τον Απατεώνα?


----------



## Παντελής

Α.....Ναι? και η Κουρτίνα από το Κούρτ 
COURT Curtin


----------



## Acestor

Παντελή, εδώ μέσα υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που γνωρίζουν ελληνικά και ανατριχιάζουν με τις σαχλαμάρες που γράφεις. Και άνθρωποι που μαθαίνουν ελληνικά και δεν τους κάνουν καλό αυτά που γράφεις. Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση χάνουν το χρόνο τους. Το φόρουμ είναι για να προσφέρει βοήθεια, όχι για να βγάζουμε τα γλωσσικά ή άλλα απωθημένα μας. Θα σε παρακαλούσα να σταματήσεις να μαγαρίζεις αυτές τις σελίδες. Θα ζητήσω και τη βοήθεια των διαχειριστών.


----------

